# UK peptide sites?



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Any UK peptide sites to avoid paying ridiculous postage from USA ?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Yep the one people keep mentioning that sell other things also that we are not allowed to mention on here

I don't rate them though


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Its probably just going to be cr*p chinese stuff isn't it though.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

thoon said:


> Yep the one people keep mentioning that sell other things also that we are not allowed to mention on here
> 
> I don't rate them though


Yeah, they do look really cheap and nasty.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

so you chaps saying spank some wonga on the shipping?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Robbie said:


> Its probably just going to be cr*p chinese stuff isn't it though.


It is yes. Using it at the minute, dont have anything to compare it to mind. Noticing my knee is getting a little better, my sleeps are a bit deeper. Using ghrp6 and not getting much, if any hunger after. Hense me thinking they arnt very potent. Will be interesting to try others to compare.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

jjcooper said:


> so you chaps saying spank some wonga on the shipping?


or find a mate who wants some and go halves on shipping cost?

Which site are you thinking of using?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

shipping isnt that much given the value of the stuff. change the £ you spent on uk shipping and it's not much more internationally relatively speaking

i used southern research and us peptide supplies. no doubts on southern but the us peptide stuff seems to hit me a bit harder for whatever reason.


----------

